# 1030 E auger gear box, auger gears GREASE



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

Can someone shed some light on what I should use to grease those 2 auger gears on the side of the snow collection blower housing, as well as the auger gear box?

Thank you!!

Jay


----------



## jaytpilk (Nov 26, 2018)

jaytpilk said:


> Can someone shed some light on what I should use to grease those 2 auger gears on the side of the snow collection blower housing, as well as the auger gear box?
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> Jay


And for my Husqy 10 30E, do I use 00 gear grease, or something else, for the auger gear box?


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that is what i am using in the gear box i am re-assembling right now. using Castrol SHL 00 Grease since it is what i can get locally. so far it looks very similar what was in the parts gear box which was in really good shape.


----------

